# Aqua Inspiration confusion



## acropora1981

So I just called Aqua Inspiration in Markham, and asked if their starfire tanks are tempered. The person on the phone said "yes, they are tempered" and I said "oh, thats too bad I cant drill the tank then." Then he said "oh, no they aren't tempered". I then pointed out that he had just contradicted himself in the span of about 10 seconds, and he said that you can order tempered or not tempered.

.... ? Does anyone know if their starfire tanks (the ones they have in stock) are tempered or not?

I've never dealt with AI before, and I already don't trust them 5 minutes into the first interaction.


----------



## Symplicity

lol their english is very bad, they probably just dont understand. (they apologize alot for not understanding)

They are nice people and their glass quality and silcone job is great!

Whether they are tempered or not, I do not know. Is there a simple test you can do check if its tempered when you go there?

Bring cash, but I was not unhappy with my purchase at all. 

Best tank for the money IMO.


----------



## acropora1981

Symplicity said:


> lol their english is very bad.
> 
> They are nice people and their glass quality and silcone job is great!
> 
> Whether they are tempered or not, I do not know. Is there a simple test you can do check if its tempered when you go there?
> 
> Bring cash, but I was not unhappy with my purchase at all.
> 
> Best tank for the money IMO.


Yeah they're very very clean looking tanks; perfect for my new rimless reef project, I just have to add an overflow. I don't want to buy a tank, and then have it drilled, crack, and then go back and get some crazy run around. The gentlemen's English was perfectly fine, so I doubt it was a translational error.


----------



## charlie1

http://www.salt-city.org/showthread.php?9542-How-to-tell-if-glass-is-tempered.
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070302000201AAR8WI3
Google spits this out, might help you somewhat
Regards


----------



## Will

Once you drill a tank you generally void the warranty. If you break it, I don't think there is anything you can say or do that should get you a refund or replacement.


----------



## acropora1981

Will said:


> Once you drill a tank you generally void the warranty. If you break it, I don't think there is anything you can say or do that should get you a refund or replacement.


Right, but all I want to know is whether the tanks are tempered or not; if they are, you cannot at all drill them, because they will shatter 100%. If they aren't tempered, I will take my chances.


----------



## tom g

*tank*

i asked them if i could get a tank drilled as well , i didnt get an answer from them but they did say that u can order the tank drilled .
there english is poor but they are nice enough and helpful
the tanks look great 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Will

acropora1981 said:


> Right, but all I want to know is whether the tanks are tempered or not; if they are, you cannot at all drill them, because they will shatter 100%. If they aren't tempered, I will take my chances.


Right, I just thought I'd mention that as your comment;_ "I don't want to buy a tank, and then have it drilled, crack, and then go back and get some crazy run around."_ kinda confused me.


----------



## acropora1981

Will said:


> Right, I just thought I'd mention that as your comment;_ "I don't want to buy a tank, and then have it drilled, crack, and then go back and get some crazy run around."_ kinda confused me.


I'm only concerned with getting the right information; if they told me it wasn't tempered, and it was, then I would hold them 100% responsible for the tank cracking. That makes sense doesn't it?


----------



## acropora1981

tom g said:


> i asked them if i could get a tank drilled as well , i didnt get an answer from them but they did say that u can order the tank drilled .
> there english is poor but they are nice enough and helpful
> the tanks look great
> cheers
> tom


Interesting. I will try to ask about that; then they can replace for me if they crack it 

They never answer emails. I emailed them 5 times in 2 months asking the same quetion, then today I finally called and got this wacky non-answer.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

dude, they are the easiest people in the world to deal with.

Don't be so lazy and just take a trip down there when you have some time and talk to them in person. They always give me 1 on 1 attention and have the patience to answer all of my questions to the best of their abilities. + they're prices are amazing compared to most places. They sell high end imported gear at the same price as most regular stuff.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Go to the store with your drill, I'm sure they will know what your talking about.  

No, but seriously, before you buy it make sure you ask and have them completely understand you. You can always try to get your asian friend to ask them.

Just make sure it's the right type of asian, as unfortunately I am not.


----------



## randy

I find them really nice and friendly, price is right... and my advantage is I speak Mandarin ;-)


----------



## Darkblade48

You can check if the glass is tempered or not yourself using polarized lenses.

If the glass is tempered, you will see the stress marks associated with the tempering process.


----------



## solarz

If you can order the tank pre-drilled, then just do that. No reason to take the risk, right?


----------



## acropora1981

solarz said:


> If you can order the tank pre-drilled, then just do that. No reason to take the risk, right?


Exactly . Hopefully they will have some kind of overflow kit option for me as well. If I can get this done, it's going to be a sweet 40 breeder rimless sparred


----------



## sig

Symplicity said:


> They are nice people and their glass quality and silicone job is great!
> .


They do not make these tanks. I was thinking to buy, but they told me that they do not drill the holes and refused provide name of supplier (which I understand).

I decided it does not make sense to buy expensive tank, drill it and crack it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Ciddian

somtimes just the bottom glass is tempered and the sides are drillable. Maybe thats what they meant? I would just get it predrilled.. cause I am lazy ^^


----------



## diagnosis

A good friend of mine is in the process of building a reef tank, and was looking into having one of their tanks drilled. From his understanding, all four panels can be drilled, as they are all 'starfire', but AI assumes no risk if it does, nor do they recommend anyone who offers this service. 

He ended up ordering a tank from CAD lights in California, drilled to his specs. 

Best bet would be to ask a reef guy about local suppliers who offer a similar tank to AI's. Aquatic kingdom has a similar line, and they know their reef stuff a little better than AI.


----------



## TypeZERO

I would be interested in knowing as well. Their tanks are very nicely made.
If its tempered, 100% time will fail when drilling. But if its not tempered, and you know what your doing, drilling should not crack the tank at all, and of course you would only drill it and take full blame if anything happens if they assure you that the tanks are not tempered.


----------



## acropora1981

I'll be getting John at nafb to drill it for me, and put in an overflow if ai can't do it. I asked specifically about the bottom of the aquarium.

All I really need to know is: IS THE GLASS TEMPERED. It's a very simple question lol

Anyway, I'll be in markham on thursday to see if I can get some more consistent information. If not,I just won't deal with them.


----------



## Will

Seems like it would be very easy to answer if you took a LCD screen device or camera polarizing lens to the store to check it, then if it isn't then you can buy it on the spot.


----------



## acropora1981

Will said:


> Seems like it would be very easy to answer if you took a LCD screen device or camera polarizing lens to the store to check it, then if it isn't then you can buy it on the spot.


I'll bring my iPad


----------



## acropora1981

I bought the tank today ... Should be ready and drilled with an overflow for me next week


----------



## matti2uude

acropora1981 said:


> I bought the tank today ... Should be ready and drilled with an overflow for me next week


Did you notice if they had any Sulawesi shrimp there?

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## acropora1981

matti2uude said:


> Did you notice if they had any Sulawesi shrimp there?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


I didn't look around much, just talked with one of the guys. Nice guys in there.


----------



## matti2uude

acropora1981 said:


> I didn't look around much, just talked with one of the guys. Nice guys in there.


Ok thanks.

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## randy

I was there earlier this afternoon and didn't see any Sulawesi, but I have to admit I didn't look for them. Best way to find out is give them a call.


----------



## brianc

Just dropped by today too. They really need to hire someone who speaks fluent english though. And start answering their emails. The tanks are beautiful. I might have to buy one soon.


----------



## acropora1981

brianc said:


> Just dropped by today too. They really need to hire someone who speaks fluent english though. And start answering their emails. The tanks are beautiful. I might have to buy one soon.


Yeah I don't know what's with not answering the emails... Answer emails = make more $$$


----------



## solarz

brianc said:


> Just dropped by today too. They really need to hire someone who speaks fluent english though. And start answering their emails. The tanks are beautiful. I might have to buy one soon.


Hiring people = paying salary.

As for answering emails, maybe they get too much spam from their web contact forms? I know that their webpage isn't very up to date. I agree that they could use some improvement in that area.


----------



## tom g

*AI*

+1 on the english very frustrating at times.but overall a good store ,would be nice if th ecommunication was better ,i have not had a bad exp here but feel that it would benefit cust and there store more if we had a more fluent conversations


----------

